# How to detect a slipstream/backdoor



## Psylocke (Jul 6, 2005)

I think someone may have put a slipstream/backdoor in my PC to get access to my computer. Is there any way I can detect this? And is there any way to get rid of it without formatting my HDD?


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Hijack Log*

Try Posting in the HijackThisLog Forum. Post a log there so the Security team Can analyze it :smile:


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

As a temporary fix you should use a firewall so that when the backdoor tries to listen, the firewall will notify you and you can deny its connecting to the internet. Also this will tell you what process it is thats trying to connect.


----------



## Psylocke (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm currently using SoftPerfect Personal Firewall. I don't know its effectiveness, but if I filter any communications I can't seem to get online. Any recommendations as far as free firewalls go?


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

use Zone Alarm free it will do all those process blocking things I mentioned.


----------

